# 13" South Bend Lathe New owner question



## jschance (Jul 25, 2013)

Got a question from a new and unseasoned member.

I picked up a 13" SB Lathe this winter and have spent time cleaning it up and setting up a phase invertor.  Now that I've got it serviceable, I tried to make a few trial cuts the other night.  My problem is that the chuck will spin up, but as soon as I put a load on it, it stops.  The belts are tight and the pulleys keep spinning, it appears that there is a disconnect between the pulleys and the chuck.

What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 25, 2013)

jschance said:


> Got a question from a new and unseasoned member.
> 
> I picked up a 13" SB Lathe this winter and have spent time cleaning it up and setting up a phase invertor.  Now that I've got it serviceable, I tried to make a few trial cuts the other night.  My problem is that the chuck will spin up, but as soon as I put a load on it, it stops.  The belts are tight and the pulleys keep spinning, it appears that there is a disconnect between the pulleys and the chuck.
> 
> ...




The back gear pin is disengaged.  Open the head-stock cover and with the power turned off.  Rotate the chuck and pulley's and look for a knob on right side of that assembly.  Engage it to the belt pulley.  It's been a while since I worked on a SB, so I can't recall if you pull it out and up...but it's simple.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes,there is a little knob on the big(bull) gear. Rotate this pin until it is able to drop down into the hole it's in. Rotate the pulley the drive belt is on. The pin will click into place. It has been about 40 years since I worked on a South Bend lathe,but I'm pretty sure this is accurate. Several other belt drive bench lathes use this same mechanical feature. But,I've had a gear head lathe since 1986.

Maybe a SB owner will step in here. I think you pull that pin out,and turn it till it stays out. Then,there is a short cast iron handle you pull towards the front of the lathe. It causes the back gears to roll into place. Then you're in back gear. Someone has taken the lathe out of back gear,but not put the pin back down so the lathe can run in the direct drive,high speed range.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 25, 2013)

Disingage the belt turn the top pully till you see the knob, I pull it out and hold it with a screw driver. then turn the pully till it clecks in place and you'll be foor to go.

Paul

P.S. Don't turn it to fast.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 25, 2013)

I found this and it explains it.  When you pull the top handle the belt transfer the power to the rear gear trough the shaft to the gear behind the chuck.  This by-passes the direct drive flat belt to chuck.   Really clever idea to slow it down...

http://www.lathes.co.uk/latheparts/page4.html


----------



## jschance (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, that was it.

I was able to click it back in and made some cuts without any problems. 

Thanks for the collective wisdom.


----------



## rafe (Jul 26, 2013)

jschance said:


> Yep, that was it.
> 
> I was able to click it back in and made some cuts without any problems.
> 
> Thanks for the collective wisdom.



You need to get and read ...How to run your lathe by South-Bend ....it will take the guess work out of how to safely change the gears and set up etc. where the controls are what they do how they do it and such. They can be had on E-bay and can be seen and downloaded online I believe. Just a ton of useful information I'd also suggest a rebuild manual if you don't have one ....it will clear up a lot of things about maintenance and repairs. 13" is a nice lathe ....


----------



## Restorer (Jul 26, 2013)

SouthBends "How to Run a Lathe" is in the download section in various vintages.

It is an excelent and concise reference and study guide.


----------



## al0558 (Jul 28, 2013)

Best teacher is to try it yourself, i bet you will not make the same mistake again.


----------

